
VODER (1939) – Early Speech Synthesizer - ZeljkoS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAyrmm7vv0
======
ZeljkoS
More information:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voder)

[http://www.historyofinformation.com/expanded.php?id=738](http://www.historyofinformation.com/expanded.php?id=738)

